# need help choosing recessed light fixture



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Personally I hate wide beam angles on high ceilings so based on that alone I would go with the Lotus.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno, Lotus is high quality. Personally, I would go Lotus for that reason alone.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

you do realize this is your decision and we can not see the space


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I use Lithonia WF6 ADJ gimbals.


----------



## SVElectric (May 21, 2021)

https://ecat.eleknet.com/PIM_Docs/Docs/STEP_ASSETS_PDF/233748179.pdf



I’ve used these throughout a home with multiple height ceilings.
Highest were 20’, used the 6” in those locations. And 4” in lower ceilings, then 2” in showers.
Came out really well, customer was happy.

keeps all the potlights the same style, no matter ceiling height and lumen output.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

For a good customer who pays:

Sloped ceilings I would defiantly use the Gimbal or eyeball type if the slope is not too great. To me a flat wafer or recessed light on a sloped ceiling looks cheap. For the high ceilings, I agree that a narrow beam might be better to concentrate the light down. Bring several samples of different types and manufacturers. The Lotus Gimbal when not on has a yellow LED that is visible. So you see all these yellow spots on the ceiling. The Lithonia and RAB Gimbals are black inside so, again when the light is off you see all these black spots on the ceiling. The reason I mention this is I just went through this with a customer out in Southampton. It was a 14 foot sloped ceiling and I installed several different lights so the homeowner could choose which one. I finally used the Halo Gimbals but with the white frosted lens and not the ripely translucent. Also get the ones that are selectable. 2700K to 4000K. I miss the days when there was limited choices.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

SVElectric said:


> https://ecat.eleknet.com/PIM_Docs/Docs/STEP_ASSETS_PDF/233748179.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 these look similar to lotus.

Did you use any of the 4" in a 10' ceiling ,in a kitchen? 
would 1200 lumens be adequate in 16' ceiling? 1500-1600 lumen models would be too much for my budget


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> For a good customer who pays:
> 
> Sloped ceilings I would defiantly use the Gimbal or eyeball type if the slope is not too great. To me a flat wafer or recessed light on a sloped ceiling looks cheap. For the high ceilings, I agree that a narrow beam might be better to concentrate the light down. Bring several samples of different types and manufacturers. The Lotus Gimbal when not on has a yellow LED that is visible. So you see all these yellow spots on the ceiling. The Lithonia and RAB Gimbals are black inside so, again when the light is off you see all these black spots on the ceiling. The reason I mention this is I just went through this with a customer out in Southampton. It was a 14 foot sloped ceiling and I installed several different lights so the homeowner could choose which one. I finally used the Halo Gimbals but with the white frosted lens and not the ripely translucent. Also get the ones that are selectable. 2700K to 4000K. I miss the days when there was limited choices.


I've had homeowners ask about the yellow dots. Luckily I'm not in the Hamptons and the owner is a plumber.
the sloped areas of my space will not need to have fixtures but will have downlights right where flat section starts


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

farmantenna said:


> 1500-1600 lumen models would be too much for my budget


What will happen to your budget/name if the customer don't like what you did?
Is it your budget that will have to make it right?

Cowboy


----------



## SVElectric (May 21, 2021)

farmantenna said:


> these look similar to lotus.
> 
> Did you use any of the 4" in a 10' ceiling ,in a kitchen?
> would 1200 lumens be adequate in 16' ceiling? 1500-1600 lumen models would be too much for my budget


the 4" ones were perfect in the 10' kitchen ceiling.
I think if you wanted 4" up that high, you would end up filling the ceiling with potlights, thus blowing the budget anyways.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks for opinions. It helped. 4 months later and finishing house. The large family room with 16'ceilings got the 4" 1500LM LOTUS deep regressed (link) fixtures and the kitchen and dining room with 10' ceilings got 4" Lotus 1000LM Model AD-LED-4-S15W . I couldn't get the other brand as easily and Lotus was cheaper. Lumen output was more than adequate with a nice crisp white illumination. prices were $85 and $50 each. spacing was 9-10 in high ceiling and 5.5 in 10' ceiling.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

farmantenna said:


> thanks for opinions. It helped. 4 months later and finishing house. The large family room with 16'ceilings got the 4" 1500LM LOTUS deep regressed (link) fixtures and the kitchen and dining room with 10' ceilings got 4" Lotus 1000LM Model AD-LED-4-S15W . I couldn't get the other brand as easily and Lotus was cheaper. Lumen output was more than adequate with a nice crisp white illumination. prices were $85 and $50 each. spacing was 9-10 in high ceiling and 5.5 in 10' ceiling.


This is what I use :
https://www.amazon.com/Parmida-Dimm...+Disk+Light+Flush+Mount&qid=1632685870&sr=8-5

You can get them in a 24 pack. $7.46 each, 5000K, 120W equivalent, 1050 lumens, dimmable, no external ballast. It is not a recessed lite, but it looks like one. It mounts in a standard ceiling box, wet location/shower rated. I have put them in nice homes as well as boat houses for about 2 years now. All of them worked out of the box, no call backs. I love them! I refuse to use can lites anymore, this or somebody else can do it.


----------

